

Bragging about being one of the best Lotus Notes devs - yoyar

I just heard a guy bragging in his cubicle: "I'm one of the top four Lotus Notes developers in Ontario." He's wearing suspenders. What should I do?
======
lucisferre
I dunno maybe this [http://www.robichaux.net/blog/2008/02/ferris-research-
lotus-...](http://www.robichaux.net/blog/2008/02/ferris-research-lotus-notes-
has-10-marke.php)

Or maybe nothing and just get back to work ;-). Devs brag about lots of
things.

